# Alpencross 2012 Filmdokumentation



## sub-xero (30. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Alpencrossinteressenten,

nun ist der Winter angekommen und viele von uns verbringen leider mehr Zeit zuhause als im Sattel. Sollte euch also am Wochenende für eine knappe Stunde langweilig werden, könnt ihr diese Lücke nun füllen. 

Meine Videodokumentation vom 2012er Alpencross ist endlich fertig geworden. Aus etwa 350 Einzelsequenzen ist ein knapp 50 Minuten langer 2-teiliger Film geworden. Darin erfahrt ihr, wie es mir beim letzten Alpencross ergangen ist. Mistwetter, seltsame Geräusche in der Nacht, zwei besonders kranke Passüberquerungen, eine Kreuzotter und andere Erlebnisse habe ich versucht einzufangen. Hier die Links zu den Videos. Viel Spaß!


----------



## AngryApe (30. November 2012)

Ich habs grad nur zum Frühstückskaffee überflogen, aber ich muss sagen Respekt!!! Allein schon auf so ner anstrengenden Tour die Muse zu haben noch detailverliebte Aufnahmen zu machen...Hut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (30. November 2012)

...mir war es bei dem Sch...wetter ein bißchen langweilig und habe Deinen Rat befolgt Super Filme!!! 

Wobei ich das Weisseejoch und den Passo Campo schon echt krass finde! Da würde ich nie im Leben mit dem Bike drüber  - Respekt!

Viele andere Passagen kenne ich auch und es ist jedes Mal toll, wenn man die Strecken in 'nem Video sieht...


----------



## mophi (30. November 2012)

sau cool


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Dezember 2012)

Einfach geil.
Vom netten Einstieg, über die Unterwasseraufnahmen, der unheimlichen Nachtszene, den witzigen Trageperspektiven, dem Erste-Hilfe-Schnellkurs, den Rennfahrern die du auf dem Trail bergab einhändig wieder einholst, dem Stunt beim Passo Campo runter, dem Gewittergrollen im Starkregen bis hin zu den vielen fantastischen Umgebungsaufnahmen.

Richtig fetter Respekt für diese Arbeit! 

Ansonsten hast du ja deine Routenwahl selbst mehr als treffend kommentiert: "also wirklich, ich muß gestört sein"


----------



## robser (1. Dezember 2012)

Eine schöne Tour hast du da gemacht. Das Tragen des Bikes macht die Tour für dich unvergesslich, da nicht jedermann diese Route wählt. Toll. 
Ein Tipp: Du solltest deiner Gabel etwas Luft entziehen, federt selbst in Geröllpassagen viel zu wenig ein.
Gruss Robin


----------



## sub-xero (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen eine neue Gabel: RockShox Sector RL Coil. Die federt so wie sie soll.


----------



## LastActionHero (1. Dezember 2012)

Geiles video, geile tour!
ich hab dein Preview schon gesehen und hab täglich drauf gewartet


----------



## swend (1. Dezember 2012)

Feines Video - großen Respekt .
Habe befürchtet bei der Länge, daß es teilweise "zäh" wird, aber durch die verschiedensten Aufnahmepositionen bleibt es immer interessant.
Wieviel Stunden Rohmaterial hast Du eigentlich aufgenommen ?
Und in welchem Format (720p oder 960p) ?


----------



## mauntnmad (2. Dezember 2012)

Habe jetzt grad den ersten Teil gesehen, gefällt mir sehr gut. Die GoPro-Sequenzen tragen zur Abrundung bei.
Versuche grad ohne Superlative zurechtzukommen, drum ist der Post etwas kurz geraten


----------



## hecksel (2. Dezember 2012)

Warst Du wirklich alleine unterwegs? Wieviele zusätzliche km und hm bist Du dann gefahren um die Kamera zu positioneren um danach die Strecke ein zweites mal zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (2. Dezember 2012)

Starkes Video!


----------



## sub-xero (2. Dezember 2012)

swend schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden Rohmaterial hast Du eigentlich aufgenommen? Und in welchem Format (720p oder 960p) ?



Das Rohmaterial besteht aus etwa 350 Videoschnipseln mit einer Gesamtlänge von rund 7,5 Stunden. Format war HD (720p).



hecksel schrieb:


> Warst Du wirklich alleine unterwegs? Wieviele zusätzliche km und hm bist Du dann gefahren um die Kamera zu positioneren um danach die Strecke ein zweites mal zu fahren?



Kein Mensch würde es lange mit mir aushalten, weil ich sehr oft anhalte um Aufnahmen zu machen. Also fahre ich zwangsläufig alleine. Beim Passo di Campo habe ich zufällig einen anderen Biker getroffen, und wir sind ein Stück gemeinsam gefahren. Äääh... geschoben.
Ich habe keine Statistik über die zusätzlich gefahrenen oder gelaufenen Kilometer. Da dürfte aber so einiges zusammenkommen.


----------



## besos (2. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir auch gut. Muss ein riesen Aufwand sein die Kamerapositionen einzurichten bis es passt. Geht vermutlich nur, wenn die Filmerei auch eine Leidenschaft ist. Ich bin froh, wenn ich zum Foto greife, meist im Fahren 
Der Campo ist echt krass. Bin ein paar Wochen später drüber. Wenn man nach 2 Std um den Berg kommt, meint man es wird einfacher, da das Höhenprofil eine flachere Strecke anzeigt. In Wirklichkeit ist die Traversa sehr verblockt und noch fieser zu Schieben/Tragen als das erste steile Stück und man braucht nochmal 2 Std bis zum Pass. Ich hab übrigens auch 1,5 Std, bis auf wenige Meter fahrend, runter geschoben  Abgehakt


----------



## karstb (3. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön gemacht.
Bewundernswert finde ich, wie du mit den einfachen Pedalen zurechtkommst. Mit Flatpedalesn mit ordentlichen Pins würdest du dich wesentlich einfacher tun, gerade bei Nässe. Probier es mal aus!


----------



## mitm_radl_do (4. Dezember 2012)

Servus Andi.

Gratulation!
Du scheust keine Mühen, beim Cross nach abwechslungsreichen Perspektiven zu suchen.
Dieses Suchen nach Perfektion setzt sich auch im Insertschnitt und der Vertonung fort. 

Authentisch. 1. Klasse.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2012)

Wow, ich finde die Videos echt super. Schön ist, dass es auch so viele ruhige Momente gibt, z.B. mit dem Reh, und nicht nur die Action und die Musik im Vordergrund steht. Mir gefällt auch, dass man sieht, dass du die Landschaft am Gipfel genießen kannst etc. Und ich zoll dir echt Respekt vor der vielen Arbeit 1. mit den Aufnahmen und 2. auch mit der Schneiderei. Wir haben zu zweit mal ein Filmchen auf La Palma gedreht und das hat mich am Ende schon tierisch genervt, weil man halt so oft stehenbleiben muss, wieder zurücklaufen, vorfahren etc. Wobei das zu zweit nur die 1/2 Arbeit ist, als wenn man alleine ist. Echt toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (4. Dezember 2012)

Großes Kino


----------



## Nador (4. Dezember 2012)

Starke Videos, haben uns gestern den Abend versüßt! Danke dafür


----------



## Stressi25 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hammer! Sehr schön gemacht. Hab es mir gleich 2 x angeschaut.
1x Alleine und das 2x mit Freunden


----------



## mauntnmad (5. Dezember 2012)

Mann, was soll ich sagen ? Der zweite Teil ist ja noch besser !

Auch von meiner Seite allerhöchsten Respekt und vielen Dank.


----------



## terbu (5. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Video! Die Tour würde mir persönlich zu viele Tragepassagen enthalten, doch es war toll anzusehen! Reskept vor der "Arbeit" beim Aufnehmen und Zusammenschneiden!


----------



## GGAT (5. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich finde Deinen Film toll - er zeigt alle Aspekte eines AlpenX. Und die Umsetzung ist sehr abwechslungsreich, und das alles alleine ......
da freu' ich mich schon auf Deinen 2013er


----------



## andi001 (8. Dezember 2012)

*Hochachtung !   Tolle Filme.*

Da ich plane 2013 (vermutl. auch alleine) meine erste Transalp zu fahren,
drei Fragen 1) Was ist das für ein Rucksack?
2) Was ist das für ein Zelt bzw. für eine Biwakplane?
3) Was hast Du für einen Schlafsack dabei gehabt?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## sub-xero (9. Dezember 2012)

andi001 schrieb:


> *Hochachtung !   Tolle Filme.*
> 
> Da ich plane 2013 (vermutl. auch alleine) meine erste Transalp zu fahren,
> drei Fragen 1) Was ist das für ein Rucksack?
> ...



Hi!
Das ist alles im Detail auf meiner Webseite beschrieben. (Link siehe Signatur).
1) Ortlieb MountainX 31
2) Eigenbau
3) Cumulus Leichtschlafsack


----------



## FrankMTB (21. Dezember 2012)

pünktlich zu den feiertagen wieder ein krasses video. habs mir eben runtergeladen und werde mir damit das wochenende versüßen. danke !


----------



## CC. (21. Dezember 2012)

Respekt! Feine Arbeit und toller AlpenX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (22. Dezember 2012)

Haben uns gerade die zwei Videos angeschaut und für sehr gut befunden.

Habe für den diesjährigen Alpencross mal Dein Rezept von den Energieriegeln ausprobiert. Muss sagen sehr sehr lecker! Waren bei mir aber leider auch leicht abführend...

Wir freuen uns schon auf neues Material von Dir!


----------



## vitaminc (22. Dezember 2012)

Super Video, sah auf jedenfall anstrengend aus, aber so muss es auch sein.

Wie planst Du deine Touren? - Mischung aus Mapsource/Basecamp, Topo-Karten, vorgefertigten Tracks, selbst Routen definieren ?


----------



## batman11 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nach den tollen Videos vorhin zum Frühstück wollt ich schon den Rucksack packen. Na ja war mir dann doch zu frisch kurz vor Weihnachten. 
Also warten bis Juni. 
Hochachtung und das Mutterseelenalein.


----------



## Ride.manic (22. Dezember 2012)

sehr Schick! 
Würdest du uns verraten wie viel zeit Schnitt usw gebraucht haben?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Stoff, aus dem die Helden sind - Großes Kino an einem schmuddeligen Vorweihnachtstag 
Danke danke, das macht wieder Laune und steigert die Vorfreude auf das Frühjahr. 
Wie sieht die Planung für 2013 aus?

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht die Lahmschnecke und der Lahmschnecken-Mann!


----------



## mauntnmad (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey Trailrunner 

grad noch die outtakes konsumiert - machen auch Spass 

Frohe Weihnachten von

mauntnmad


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn - Daumen Hoch!!!


----------



## Bike_RR (24. Dezember 2012)

mit was für einer Kamera hast du die Aufnahmen gemacht?


----------



## stuntzi (25. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist mein Netz auch endlich mal wieder schnell genug zum Video gucken. Saubere Arbeit! So viel Geduld hätt ich nicht unterwegs... und ich hab durchaus schon mehr als andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (27. Dezember 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Meine Videodokumentation vom 2012er Alpencross ist endlich fertig geworden. Aus etwa 350 Einzelsequenzen ist ein knapp 50 Minuten langer 2-teiliger Film geworden. Darin erfahrt ihr, wie es mir beim letzten Alpencross ergangen ist.  Viel Spaß!



Klasse movie!  
...00:31....jawoll! Braun, Stufe 6-Frisur


----------



## ventizm (27. Dezember 2012)

geiles video. war von der länge erst abgeschreckt, aber als es dann lief, lief es. macht echt spaß anzuschauen. respekt.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (30. Dezember 2012)

sehr geil, habs mir auch gerade 'ganz' gegeben.
macht definitiv Bock dieses Projekt auch endlich anzugehen.


----------



## sub-xero (31. Dezember 2012)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> mit was für einer Kamera hast du die Aufnahmen gemacht?



Canon Powershot G12 und GoPro HD Hero2.


----------



## Laul (31. Dezember 2012)

Geniales Video.... 
Nachdem ich die Outtakes gesehen habe, verstehe ich auch, warum auf Deiner Internet-Seite der Hinweis zum Lauftraining steht. 
Hut ab..... und bitte weitere Filme/Dokumentationen von dieser Quali.

Guten Rutsch nach 2013.....

Ciao
Laul


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Dezember 2012)

Hut ab. Die Schnitte sind genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty sam (1. Januar 2013)

Danke !

Sam


----------



## Zanne (30. Januar 2013)

So nun bin ich bei der Planung einer Alpen-Überquerung über deine Videos gestolpert. Hab sie mir gestern Abend in aller Ruhe angeschaut und war ganz gebannt davon. Ich frage mich wirklich wie du das machst - nicht nur das biken oder tragen, sondern auch das filmen, wo du doch ganz alleine auf Tour bist.  Das ist total irre und klasse aber auch total unbegreiflich !!!
Freunde wollen mit mir dieses Jahr über den Campo Pass von der Heckmaier Route, ich glaub das ist der gleiche wie in dem Video Teil 2? Ich habe ihnen mal den Link zum Video geschickt weil ich glaube daß sie es sich dann nocheinmal anders überlegen. So viel tragen und schieben will ich eigentlich nicht.
Ganz toll find ich auch daß du im Freien übernachtest. Würd ich auch gerne machen, aber meine Leute haben keine Lust dazu.

Ich bin schon gespannt was du dir in 2013 einfallen läßt. Du gehst doch wieder auf Tour, oder??

Alles Liebe
Zanne


----------



## stuntzi (30. Januar 2013)

Draussen schlafen muss man seinen Freunden "beibringen" . Man fängt dazu am besten mit einem Inselcross an (zB ein paar Tage Mallorca oder Kanaren). Strandschlafplätze sind einfach immer gut und immer warm. Wenn das klappt, dann weiter in die Alpen... das ist dann eher was für die Harten .


----------



## sub-xero (1. Februar 2013)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt was du dir in 2013 einfallen läßt. Du gehst doch wieder auf Tour, oder??



Yep, ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder. Wie, wann und wohin ist noch nicht ganz klar, aber es gibt ein paar interessante Ideen...


----------



## sad1802 (1. Februar 2013)

Überragender Film!!!


----------



## sarge (1. Februar 2013)

Super Video und auch sehr, sehr gut gemacht. Fetten Respekt dafür.
Aber alleine im Gebirge? Ich habs auch schon gemacht, aber inzwischen
habe ich da ehrlich gesagt zuviel Schiß.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (1. Februar 2013)

Schöne Bilder von deinem Alpencross. Bei dem geschnaufe vor deinem Zelt hätte ich aber schon etwas Angst gehabt.


----------



## Heiko-78 (4. Februar 2013)

Respekt. Hab mir das Filmen für nächste Jahr auch vorgenommen. Aber werde Dir wohl kaum das Wasser reichen können...


----------

